# what kind of fern is this?



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Could it be a Selaginella? If so it is not a good submerse aquatic, but will thrive in a paludarium.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

jepp kind of look like this http://www.bloemisterijvanherwijnen.nl/assoselaginella.html

i have had it grown aquatic for a couple of months now its a shame it aint aquatic it looks so nice


----------

